# Prdelko



## happymama

What dose this mean? 

Ahoj Prdelko.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi happymama, the word "prdelko" is a diminutive of the word for bottom/backside/butt. However, it can also be used as an affectionate name which does not necessarily have any connection with the idea of bottom/backside/butt/behind, in the same way that you might call someone "my little sausage" and there is no connection with sausages. It's just being used as a term of endearment.

On the other hand, there are people who - if this was said to them - *might* think the person who said it is implying that they have a bit of a big bottom/backside/butt/behind.  Without any further context it's impossible to say whether this is meant as a friendly term of endearment, or whether the person who said it is implying (in a friendly way) that the person is generously proportioned in the posterior department. 

So hopefully your phrase will just mean "hi there cutie pie",or "hi there, cute ass".  But context is important, and we haven't got any.

(I should point out that I'm not a native Czech speaker, though I've been living here for several years. Best wait for input from the natives too.)


----------



## happymama

Oh...thank you so much! Enquiring mind, 

Indeed this is what my boyfriend said to me at start of a conversation, I don't have particularly a big ass, but I know what Prdel means so I was a little surprised what he wrote...  I thought ... "Hi little ass" is not a very pleasant greeting but if it is accepted as an affectionate name then I think I should be happy about it?  It's a little strange word to say to your girlfriend??


----------



## Janulka

Hi Happymama,
confirming what EM wrote. It really means something like sweetie or honey. Many people use it when talking to babies, some man will use with their girlfriends. The very worst meaning I can immagine, depending on the context, is that the girl called "prdelka" is not considered to be the smartest person in the world, but she's defnitely cute. It's always positive, unless you're a femminist


----------



## happymama

Thank you so much Janulka! I am glad to hear this.


----------

